# is a card reader necessary?



## Kwyjibo3 (May 28, 2009)

I don't have a card reader and ..I don't see the difference from just plugging the camera in with the USB cord. So what is the point of card readers and should I get one? I feel like I am fine with just the cable but maybe I am missing something special with a card reader, haha.

thanks for any help!


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 28, 2009)

In my experience it's quite a bit faster with a card reader, plus I'm not constantly plugging/unplugging from my camera's USB port.


----------



## MBasile (May 28, 2009)

I'd invest in a card reader. I have a habit of forgetting to turn my camera off after uploading, instead I just get right to looking through the photos, and then the camera battery dies


----------



## mcoppadge (May 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> In my experience it's quite a bit faster with a card reader, plus I'm not constantly plugging/unplugging from my camera's USB port.



Ditto. Just don't leave home before remembering to put it back in your camera. It can get you into trouble...


----------



## musicaleCA (May 29, 2009)

It can be useful if you're shooting and actually running through cards. Card fills, put it into your reader and start importing, switch to your empty (formatted), and then keep shooting.

I use one, but only because I won it at the Epson Print Academy while they were in Vancouver.


----------



## jcblitz (May 29, 2009)

It depends on if your camera has a USB 1.1 or 2.0 port. My old D70 was 1.1 and it took a while to transfer a whole days worth of shooting. Using a card reader cut that time in almost 1/2. Plus it saves battery life, and I don't have to have my camera laying around while downloading photos for my dog to come barreling into it. 

With my D90, it's USB 2.0 so there isn't a speed advantage, however, my Mac won't mount the camera as a drive so I can't drag / drop videos off of it. At home I always use a card reader but if I have the need to download when I'm not here, I just use a cable.


----------



## patrickt (May 29, 2009)

My computer desk is usually cluttered. The card reader is always just sitting there waiting. I'd hate to have to fiddle with the camera every time. Occasionally, I have more than one card to read. Easier with a card reader.


----------



## Don Kondra (May 29, 2009)

Kwyjibo3 said:


> I don't have a card reader and ..I don't see the difference from just plugging the camera in with the USB cord. So what is the point of card readers and should I get one? I feel like I am fine with just the cable but maybe I am missing something special with a card reader, haha.
> 
> thanks for any help!


 
I thought the same way, Until I got a card reader :lmao:

No fiddling getting the usb into the little port, no removing the camera from the tripod to take It to the computer, just switch out cards and you're still ready to shoot, etc.

A minor expense, a major convenience..

Cheers, Don


----------

